
Show HN: I want to play a game… the Qvik Code Puzzle game - CodingSam
http://qvik.fi/codepuzzle/
======
brudgers
The game could use:

\+ A description of syntax, i.e. that commas separate commands.

\+ Moving the triangle for incomplete or incorrect solutions to allow
iterative solving, REPL style, would improve game play.

------
CodingSam
One of the makers here, our "human" record is 18 moves. With a genetic
algorithm we got 12 moves.

